
Ask HN: Are Square's marketing emails legal? - staticautomatic
For a long time I&#x27;ve been annoyed by emails from Square (including unsolicited receipt emails) but I wonder now if they are even legal. Case-in-point, a marketing email I just received from a restaurant I visited once some time ago.<p>By what process did I opt-in to this? Is there fine print hidden somewhere in every Square kiosk that you adopt simply by allowing a merchant to swipe your card? Did I unknowingly opt-in to these marketing emails?<p>Square&#x27;s website is of little help. In the spam email I received, I followed a link near the bottom next to the unsubscribe link that said &quot;Manage Preferences.&quot; There is a link on the page with the text &quot;learn more about marketing,&quot; which merely takes me to some other page called &quot;Redeem your Square rewards.&quot; Is there even a copy of whatever I may or may not have agreed to posted on their website? I can&#x27;t find any such thing in the &quot;Legal&quot; section of the site.
======
corvallis
Ever since I creepily got an unsolicited email receipt after swiping a brand
new credit card (new account), I started paying cash whenever I see a Square
console.

I always wonder, are the people who work on these features totally oblivious
to the creepiness? Do they think every human with a credit card (or a phone,
or a face) should be tracked at all times, in all situations?

------
icedchai
IANAL. However, my understanding is if you have an existing business
relationship, no opt-in is needed.

------
DrScump
Are you sure these aren't phishing attempts?

